# Rolling Toolboxes??



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

AllWIRES said:


> Rolling toolbox. Whatcha got? :wheelchair:


:laughing:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

This thing just hasn't been holding up.....:whistling2:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

AllWIRES said:


> This thing just hasn't been holding up.....:whistling2:


:thumbsup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Thats a tool "chest".


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I had a stanley rolling tool box which was great for remodels. It could store a lot and kept material and tools in check.

I have a rolling tote which I use on residential jobs. It works well for hauling my cordless (hackzaw,impact,drill,etc). It also has various pockets which house my lasers, tin snips, and other tools that i don't carry on my shoulder strap bag. It's a husky.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I used this lower blue tool box when I was working the hospital for 10 years. It has 8" pneumatic wheels with the swivel ones at the rear. Made it easy to turn and go in elevators. I have bins made in the draws and a spot for most tools. The cart is big enough to lay a ladder on to and it weighed about 700# plus. The wood you see held 6 spools of wire freely and also has a built in garbage bin. 
I took the wheels off when I parked it in my garage.
For smaller jobs I have a house keepers style cart.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the picture and I hope those bricks good it up!
I will be working commercial tomorrow and will post a picture of my cart loaded up for pipe work.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Good equals hold!


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

at work









at house presently


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

That gang box have wheels?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

zac said:


> Thanks for the picture and I hope those bricks good it up! I will be working commercial tomorrow and will post a picture of my cart loaded up for pipe work.


There is a concrete ledge in the back, that's why I took the wheels off.. The from is just 4x4 blocks bolted to the bottom.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I bolted mine (at one time to my van) so I could see how wheels could be attached.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

zac said:


> I bolted mine (at one time to my van) so I could see how wheels could be attached.


It came with 4" hard plastic ones, but man they stunk. The bigger tires allowed me to run things over and keep on going.. It is a sturdy and well built box.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Here's my ruling took box today.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

zac said:


> Here's my ruling took box today.


The janitors cart I use at times has the fold up rear handle and you can hook a 6' step ladder on the front so it points up. Less room needed to maneuver.

edit: today's a rooftop bucket day.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Anyone have one of these? Any good?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I have the 22" and 18" husky and they serve well. 
I would try throwing in you're lineman's in the lower compartment to see if the zipper closes. The ultimate tradesman bag does not (on one section of the bag).


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

zac said:


> I have the 22" and 18" husky and they serve well. I would try throwing in you're lineman's in the lower compartment to see if the zipper closes. The ultimate tradesman bag does not (on one section of the bag).


Does an 18v sawzall fit pretty good in the 18"?


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

AllWIRES said:


> Anyone have one of these? Any good?


 I have one its great. The handle isnt short like other brands and the wheels arent small either.:thumbsup:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

SdCountySparky said:


> I have one its great. The handle isnt short like other brands and the wheels arent small either.:thumbsup:


The wheels are drawing me in.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)




----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

I got two 20 inch husky bags.

One Rigid 4ft gang box with 3 inch casters.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I know you aren't a milwaukee fanatic but the husky 18 fits it well. The battery removed works even tighter. I prefer the 18 hacksaw. The 18" husky can even be carried like a brief case if your going through soft wood floors or up a flight of stairs.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

zac said:


> I know you aren't a milwaukee fanatic


Aww, you know me. :laughing:

Don't get me wrong Milwaukee is some nice stuff. I'm probably going to make the switch to the red at some point. Mostly from the shameless product placement on this site.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Went with the 18" Husky. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Your a better man for it! Nice set up. I will be posting mine soon too for I have recently purchased a new tote.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-22-in-Rolling-Pro-Tool-Tote-GP-44449N13/204299003

I have it and it serves me very well.

I can fit:

- impact driver, hammer drill, sawzall
- ~8 different plastic "kits" (like bit kits etc)
- hammer
- 4 different crowbars
- 12 pliers/snips
- 12 screw/nut drivers
- smaller toolbox with other things inside
- pens, voltage testers, contractor mirror up in the zips along the top
and more stuff.

My day begins and ends with going up and down a flight of stairs (garden apartment). This thing offers as hassle-free of an experience as possible. I ride the bus to get around and it doubles as a seat 

I've rolled it over grassy hills to get to job sites. It had some drag. But the result of getting to the job with all my stuff without a car/truck was well worth it.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)




----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

You're a brave soul leaving your tools out so accessible.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Most of my work is for homeowners, if they steal from me I have bigger problems then an open tool bag. When I work commercial it's usually the same. Long gone (at least now) are the days where I worked with 100 plus guys on a job. If I work with other trades I establish communication right away and will change out bags if I feel uneasy (carpet guys here look like they are fresh out of the pen).
Anyways it's a new tote and I'm fired up!


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

My company uses a bunch of staffers. I see a new face every 2-4 days or so. Not that I don't trust anyone in particular, but stuff has gone missing. I myself have "lost" a ryobi battery and a set of klein-kurve strippers.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

This is not my cart but it is still a rolling roll box!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Tool box that is.


----------

